# Hip Dx



## nyyankees (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone have a good dx code for:

synovistis of hip
hip labral tear
fai impingement
adductor tear (hip)
cam deformity

thanks...


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 10, 2009)

try these codes 727.09 , 718.05 ,736.30


----------

